# Terrible twos or juvenile problems?



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

Peanut is four months old now. I'm not sure what that makes him in the cat world. He still throws tantrums and will still not leave Chinchilla alone. He attacks her rear end and swipes at her tail. Everytime she goes to the water dish or the food dish, he has to harass her. She gives him EVERY indication that she is annoyed with him and he just doesn't want to stop. She has bapped him on the head many times(never with her claws out) and he just doesn't connect the dots. She is having tummy troubles and needs to be able to eat and drink in peace, without him up her bum all the time. We have the feliway spray, but you can't put it directly on the cats. Would it be better to just put in on my hand and rub it on her fur a bit or his? Or is this going to be a "let them figure it out" situation? 

Other than this, Peanut has been behaving. Still doesn't take to the fiance like he does to me, but that's a whole other issue.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Kittens can be spoiled brats. Adult cats usually teach kittens manners. Otherwise left to their own devises they are a handful. Cats usually go thru the crazy kitten stage up until about 4 yrs old. If this is going to be an only cat it will take a lot of patience and gently curbing his behavior. If worse comes to worse you can use a water bottle to spray him with but that is a last resort. I know Ill get flack for that suggestion but some cats are very determined. Ive had to do that with my fosters that were door dashers that wouldnt get the clue.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Try the Feliway diffuser plug in, use two if necessary at each end of the house. It works very well for my brats. The spray is better for traveling, vertical scratching and urinating outside the box. But the one you plug in is best for environmental stress. You can get it on Amazon.com for less than at the major petstore chains.

Feliway diffuser:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Feliway-Plug--Diffuser-Refill-Milliliters/dp/B000WHUOEI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328460013&sr=8-1[/ame]


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

He's a kitten and this is what kittens do. The reality is that they need to work it out themselves. You can try distracting him while she's eating. If she gets annoyed enough she'll let him know, sounds like she's just be giving him little warnings.


----------



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

doodlebug said:


> He's a kitten and this is what kittens do. The reality is that they need to work it out themselves. You can try distracting him while she's eating. If she gets annoyed enough she'll let him know, sounds like she's just be giving him little warnings.


She growls at him and yesterday actually hissed at him. She's never had to do this before, so I'm guessing she just doesn't know how to properly teach him. She was taught how to properly play by her last companion, so I guess we just have to let her do what she needs to do. I distract him with a little monkey stuffed animal we got for him. It works for a few seconds.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree with Doodlebug, it's just kitten behavior. She's going to have to let him have it a few times to put him in his place.

One thing I would do is separate them at meal times so he doesn't antagonize her. Lock him away so she can eat in peace. Also once (or even twice) a day lock him up and give her some special time. Time where she can relax in her home without wondering where the little monster is lurking. That does a WORLD of good for MOwMow when Book starts pushing his buttons.


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm having the same issue. The kitten (simba) wants to play with my 11 year old cat (mocha) 20 hours a day. He will get up high and jump right on his back and hold on for the ride. When the get rambunctious face to face simba is always the submissive one. He will go to his back and show his stomach or put his head to the ground and put his butt in mocha's face. Mocha has hissed and growled and it doesn't deture simba. Simba isn't being mean. He just wants to play. And being a Savannah he wants to play all the time. Simba is 5 1/2 months old and is already within a couple pounds of mocha's weight.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Peanut is in the bratty teenage age which will pretty well last up to 10 mos. or so, and Chinchilla being a senior cat is not enjoying his rambunctious play....so you're going to have to step in to give her some peace. Yes, separate meals in different rooms is the way to go. If Peanut's harassing Chinchilla too much, try and distract him with play. Or if he's very determined you may have to discourage him from attacking her by saying a stern "no" and hard stare to him and stomping your feet towards him. You may have to be the "heavy" in this instance to show him when his behavior is over the top. It may be best to separate them when you can't supervise to give Chinchilla some peace and rest. This is like a 70 y.o.person having to put up with a bratty 12 y.o.


----------



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

F/3 said:


> I'm having the same issue. The kitten (simba) wants to play with my 11 year old cat (mocha) 20 hours a day. He will get up high and jump right on his back and hold on for the ride. When the get rambunctious face to face simba is always the submissive one. He will go to his back and show his stomach or put his head to the ground and put his butt in mocha's face. Mocha has hissed and growled and it doesn't deture simba. Simba isn't being mean. He just wants to play. And being a Savannah he wants to play all the time. Simba is 5 1/2 months old and is already within a couple pounds of mocha's weight.


It's good to know I'm not the only one having this problem! Peanut does the whole showing of the belly and the lowering of the head, but then he'll sit up and hesitantly bop Chinchilla on the head a couple of times. It's so weird


----------

